# What face do you solve your cross?



## tx789 (Jun 22, 2011)

I usally use top but it varys to bottom now quite a bit.


----------



## emolover (Jun 22, 2011)

Mostly left side but if it's an easy cross I do it on the bottom.


----------



## Chrisalead (Jun 22, 2011)

Until 2 months ago I was doing it on top. Now I'm only doing it on bottom, way better for lookahead of course.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 22, 2011)

Usually Bottom, sometimes Front though.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 22, 2011)

I Dont =P

EDIT: col on K4 so left


----------



## goflb (Jun 22, 2011)

cmon lefters


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 22, 2011)

Bottom.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 22, 2011)

Bottom...of the cube...


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 22, 2011)

Does anyone else not actually know? I'm sure I've done it in many different orientations, but I don't recall a specific face that I use. Of course, it always ends up on the bottom.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 22, 2011)

Top


----------



## Florian (Jun 22, 2011)

all sides depending on the case but mostly on top ending with an r2 or l2


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 22, 2011)

Usually B, but otherwise F.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't actually know. It ends up on the bottom but I'm not sure about which face it is solved on for me.


----------



## DRAGON_RYU (Jun 22, 2011)

I somehow cube like sergey ryabko so left.
but originally it was top.
I'm changin it.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 22, 2011)

E


.​


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 22, 2011)

E isn't a face?


----------



## Erzz (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't always make crosses, but when I do, I prefer them on R.


----------



## CubeMeister (Jun 22, 2011)

bottom fo sho


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 22, 2011)

(ages ago) I first did it on L, which in turn went to D, but then for my last few weeks of CFOP I did it on R and did it like Sergey Ryabko (sorry can't remember... Might have spelt it wrong) except left handed. I then scrapped CFOP and learnt roux.

My first block is usually on L, but sometimes F or B. Occasionally I do it on R and do a left-handed second block as my left fingertricks are better (except I still can't do doubleflick). Never on U or D.

By the way, since we are talking CFOP of course, I voted R.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 22, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Does anyone else not actually know? I'm sure I've done it in many different orientations, but I don't recall a specific face that I use. Of course, it always ends up on the bottom.


This.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 22, 2011)

Bottom


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 22, 2011)

U or D, mostly U though.


----------



## Specs112 (Jun 22, 2011)

Derp, I voted for U accidentally but I almost always do D.

Who voted for cross on B? ._.


----------



## CubicNL (Jun 22, 2011)

Always bottom, except for crosses that end with an M2 then it's on top.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 23, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> Who voted for cross on B? ._.



ahem:



Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Usually B, but otherwise F.


 


anyway, it's almost always either U or D. I kinda do those two somewhat equally, but I voted for U.


----------



## Vinny (Jun 23, 2011)

Left is sexy

Bottom is too mainstream.


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 24, 2011)

bottom, but sometimes build some of the cross on top and i bring the unfinished cross on the bottom and finish on bottom.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 24, 2011)

For 2h i do it on bottom but with OH i end up on R i voted D though


----------



## cyoubx (Jun 24, 2011)

I used to do top...
Then I switched to bottom...
Then it went to front.
Now it's mixture of D and F. (no pun intended)


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 24, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> Derp, I voted for U accidentally but I almost always do D.
> 
> Who voted for cross on B? ._.


 
As ubercuber noted, I do usually.
I solve cross wherever my fingers can reach easiest. For TBLD, I do U. For example solves, I usually do F. In speedsolving, in order of prominence, B F U R L D.


----------



## xabu1 (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't always do cross, but when I do, it is on bottom.

now, though I only use fridrich for OH, I switched completely to roux for regular 3x3


----------



## fagundes (Jun 30, 2011)

bottom of course


----------



## spyr0th3dr4g0n (Jun 30, 2011)

Top until I learn to do it otherwise.


----------

